# meet milky, cici and couscous



## milkyCiciCouscous (Apr 22, 2003)

cici the siamese
































couscous the cat


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Gosh they are all so beautiful! What a great bunch you have!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

You're great at taking pictures. I love the close ups. I really like the first picture; it looks like your kitty's tongue is sticking out of her mouth. Very cute!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Holy Smokes!! TV cats for sure. Do they have an agent?


----------

